# JXTaskPane Look and Feel ändern



## aze (3. Feb 2010)

Hi

Ich habe gerade einen JXTaksPaneContainer erstellt.Dieser hat standardmässig das WinXP Design.Ich möchte aber ,dass es so aussieht wie die Palette in Netbeans.Wie kann ich das ändern.Insbesondere soll das "tuntige Blau"(Zitat:Chef) aus dem Hintergrund verschwinde.


----------



## byte (3. Feb 2010)

Die Optik ist imo übers LnF geregelt. Guck Dir mal TaskPaneAddon an. Das könntest Du modifizieren und installieren.


```
LookAndFeelAddons.contribute(new MyTaskPaneAddon());
```


----------



## aze (5. Feb 2010)

Hi

Ich hab es mal etwas anders gemacht und zwar konnte ich viele Eigenschaften mit dem UiManager ändern.Es belieben aber noch so ein paar merkwürdige blaue Streifen die ich nicht wegbekomme :


```
public class MyJXTaskPane extends JXTaskPane
{


    public MyJXTaskPane()
    {

        setExpanded(false);

        setScrollOnExpand(true);

        Color colorbackground = MyLayoutManager.getInstance().getBackGroundColor();

        UIManager.put("TaskPane.titleBackgroundGradientStart", colorbackground);

        UIManager.put("TaskPane.titleBackgroundGradientEnd",colorbackground);

        UIManager.put("TaksPane.specialTitleBackground",colorbackground);

        UIManager.put("TaskPane.specialTitleForeground",colorbackground);

        UIManager.put("TaskPane.titleForeground",Color.BLACK);

        UIManager.put("TaskPane.titleBackground",colorbackground);

        UIManager.put("TaskPane.borderColor",colorbackground);

        Font font = new Font(getFont().getName(),Font.PLAIN,10);

        UIManager.put("TaskPane.font", new FontUIResource(font));

        setForeground(Color.black);

        setBackground(colorbackground);


        

   

      }

    }

  

}
```


----------

